# How much Live Rock?



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

i am buying a tank this Sunday. Used. The picture below is how much live rock it comes with, it that enough? I want to eventually put some corals but not to crazy. A bulb anemone to.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's definitely a start, its personal preference beyond that, really. Congrats on your new tank, looking forward to seeing your build thread here and seeing lots of pictures how the tank progresses for you.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

1 to 2 lbs per gallon of tank volume is a pretty common answer. As Mediahound said though it is somewhat personal preference as to how you want it to look once landscaped or populated. There are also different qualities of rock, generally lighter, more porous rock allows more surface area for beneficial bacteria growth. Heavy dense rock does not have the internal surfaces or sponge effect that is beneficial. Look for rock that feels light for its mass or size. I have 168 lbs in a 100G system and have it arranged so I have plenty of passages or caves for fish to explore but also lots of flat surfaces or shelves to attach corals to.
It all comes down to what appeals to you. Look at lots of systems or photos then dig in and arrage it to suit your taste. Most of all Have Fun!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

As stated above and the most common answer you will get is 1 to 2 LBS' per gal of water volume. Start out with what you have and leave yourself room to add more cured rock as you go. Look at as many other hobbyist tanks as possible to get a idea and pull a little from the ones that stand out to your liking. Looking forward to seeing come together for you. Good luck and most of all have fun.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

go with as much LR as you can afford, after that just buy bleached out cured rock and let it cultivate. Much cheaper then buying nothing but LR.  Ive got over 300 lbs and about 200 lbs of that used to be just bleached rock


----------

